# '37 Columbia Project



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

*

Thursday 10 AM:

**Picked up my '37 Columbia. 
Security was there for protection.
*



*Not sure if they were there for my protection or to protect the people.

 I did see one lady faint & several kids ran away in sheer horror at the site of the
'37 Columbia in the box ! *
*
This is my fun project...anything goes !

*
*
ordered from C.A.B.E.


*


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

*
Unpacking:

*




*
*


*
*



* The rods are heavier & sturdier than my originals . The seat although not leather is nice.
*
* Fenders & fork will be replaced .






*


----------



## Iverider (Apr 16, 2015)

That fork is FUGLY! Good idea on switching it out!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> That fork is FUGLY! I'd probably switch that out too.



*

Calling it "fugly" is nice compared to what some are calling it.
But they can all kiss my fuzzy butt as far as I'm concerned
I'm having fun with it.*


----------



## wrongway (Apr 16, 2015)

I just had to ask.....how do you put the handlebars on the stem with the extra bar? It never occurred to me how it was done with the original bikes, either. Must have been a whole different stem?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 16, 2015)

remove the clinch bolt on the stem completely and slide the thin side of the cross bar through the slot of the stem


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> remove the clinch bolt on the stem completely and slide the thin side of the cross bar through the slot of the stem




*Yup...that's right !
I remember having the same questions when I was installing
the cross bars to the stem on this beauty for the first time.
*


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 17, 2015)

Skip the cross bars. I say go ape.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 22, 2015)

*'37 Columbia Update*

*

*


*
I built the bike as it came from the factory & rode tested it.
I then replaced the front with dual-spring forks & the comfort
level has improved. It is very pleasant to ride. 

*
*
*
*

*


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2015)

Never much liked this bike until now. Very interested in where you're going w/ it. Those handlebars are great, picked up a set recently myself.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 23, 2015)

*Replaced forks with dual springs.

*R



*After replacing the forks, I rode it last nite & it was a pleasure.
It's never going to replace my original bikes, but it is fun customizing  & not 
worry if I screw it up.

*
*
*


*
**

*


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 25, 2015)

*
Pre-war red whitewalls are next.

*



Horn


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 25, 2015)

*Triple A with glass jewel reflector in rear:
*


*

Light on front  fender:

*


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 25, 2015)

KOOL its like a how to video, inspirational and you kind of sound like Joe Friday from that old cop show. Now I want one


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 25, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> KOOL its like a how to video, inspirational and you kind of sound like Joe Friday from that old cop show. Now I want one




*Elysian Fields;*
*​Sunday April 26th 12:24 AM :*



*Look son...I don't know who you are or care to know !
But one thing you gotta know...& get it straight cause I don't repeat myself !

Just remember if & when you get one...you're going to get a lot flack !
And you better be prepared.
Everywhere you go with this bike , people will look at you & hate you & the '37.

You can't let it get to you ...otherwise..you are one dead puppy !

And another thing...this bike is not perfect...far from it !

It might have missing parts, steering sucks & you're lucky if it survives the summer.

But if you can overlook this & some other things that I cannot print...

You might...I repeat...you just might make it !

That is all ...except.... Good Luck !  *

.
[video=youtube;EJf-AQL1jHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJf-AQL1jHg[/video]

The post you have just read is true although the names & places have been changed to protect
the innocent. 
And no animal was harmed in the making of this post !


----------

